

Why Some Recruiters Will Almost Always Be a Success - wallflower
http://www.ere.net/2013/01/24/why-some-recruiters-will-almost-always-be-a-success/

======
monksy
You mean pissing off your customer and your source is a bad thing? OH MY. I've
heard from business leaders who hate to use agency recruiters. They tend to
mislead the business [by inflating resumes], refuse to inform the canidate
properly, and attempt to flood the busines person with resumes.

